# How long does it take to build up?



## ozstriker (Aug 1, 2012)

Newbie here.
I recently got back into biking after about 18 months off and am having trouble with my knee and building intensity.

From the very start i have been getting a bit of patellofemoral pain syndrome (or at least i think thats what it is)
But it seems to be getting better every week.

I am at the stage now where if i jump on the trainer for an hour keeping my heart rate down all is good and i dont feel any pain.
Although once i step out my front door the starter gun fires and im off like a shot. I feel strong while im riding on the road and love to power up hills, but i pay for it for the rest of the day with knee cap pain (although it only appears once i sit down).

I do the odd spinervals workout indoors and weirdly enough it doesnt seem to cause me pain.
In my town where i ride there is hills everywhere so as soon as im out my front door i have to climb.

I have been back into riding for about a month and a half now and am anxious to smash myself without the after effects.
How long should i be expecting to build up enough to be able to do that.
Or should i just concentrate on turning the legs over for a while so they get used to it.

I find this very frustrating because i feel fit and strong especially powering up hills but my knee thinks otherwise


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sounds like the peak force that you have to use to get up hills, is what your knee is not quite ready for yet. 

You know the answer... ease into it... strength will come gradually. Don't injure yourself just because you feel great in the early miles...


----------



## ozstriker (Aug 1, 2012)

When i am feeling pain/discomfort in my knee after a ride is it alright to go for light rides.

I just went for a slow ride just then and while light pedalling i could feel a niggle tightness through my kneecap but if i increased effort a little bit the sensation went away and it felt normal.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Disclosure – I’m not licensed in sports medicine or physical therapy.

But, IMHO light nonimpact motion is good therapy. If it were me however, I would consult with a credentialed professional to be on the safe side and for piece of mind.

I sprained my ankle nice and good a few weeks ago and was told (by a professional) that the motion of turning the cranks would help it heal and strengthen it, as long as I didn’t push it. I was back on the bike in a few short days and was able to pedal with little discomfort (w/a wrapped ankle) before even being able to walk without crutches. They were excruciatingly slow rides but felt oh so wonderful. 

Bottom line, be careful of the advice you take (even if it’s the advice you want to hear) – consult a professional.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

A variation between trainer and outdoor riding stresses on joints is a problem of 
mine too, and I am close to solving it after 194,273 iterations of fit adjustments,
different pedals, foam rollers, stretches, constant reassessments of form while
riding, bengay, etc.


----------



## mr-bike (Jul 2, 2012)

Helpful input thanks


----------



## silverbullet84 (Oct 23, 2011)

See if you can get in and see a physical therapist. Many times, pain that is felt is not the origin of the problem, particularly patella femoral syndrome. 

Get a foam roll, spend a lot of time rolling your flutes, IT band, and calves. If you have any adhesions above or below the area of pain, they can be a contributing factor. 

We all too often look at just the site of the pain, rather than looking at the whole body and how well it is moving.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

ozstriker said:


> Newbie here.
> I recently got back into biking after about 18 months off and am having trouble with my knee and building intensity.
> 
> From the very start i have been getting a bit of patellofemoral pain syndrome (or at least i think thats what it is)
> ...


You need a coach and a structured program, it worked for me.


----------



## bq_or_bust (Oct 27, 2007)

*Too much, too soon*

muscles get strong quicker than joints because of bloodflow to the muscles, and not to joints. that's why you need to build slowly. some people believe in the 10% increase principle.

when you're going up hills, do more cardio than strength. that means more spinning.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I took me about a year to build up from an old knee injury to (mostly) being able to ride how I felt like riding.

You need to keep the throttle a little tighter. It takes some discipline. If volume doesn't bother your knee, you can probably ride whatever volume you want, just give it a few weeks of being really conservative about the intensity and then take it slow.

If it doesn't clear up, go see a sports doc or a PT. Knee injuries really suck. Your choices now could have a pretty big impact.


----------



## professionalsql (Apr 5, 2012)

While all the build up ideas are good, I would first focus on getting a pro fit for you and your bike.


----------



## ozstriker (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm currently on my 4th day off and feel absolutely no pain??????

My bike is fitted so I guess I'll just have to take it a lot lighter and see how it goes.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you able to warm up on some easy terrain before you kill it on the climbs? I've got hills all around me too but there's a flat stretch of road in front of my house I ride back and forth for about 10 min. first. Maybe you could warm up on your trainer before going outside? I also ice my knees for about 15 min. after hard rides.


----------

